# 20 Week Scan.



## PhoebeC (Sep 29, 2010)

I am so excited, its today at 2.20 then the joint appointment.

I am a little bit worried about my hb1ac after it being 6 last time, i dont want it to have gone up. I have never been so worried about it.
A hve a few questions to ask them too, few about the birth. 
Had my first anti natal yoga class last night , so that raised a few questions for me.

We are going to find out what we are having. 
And get to listern to the heartbeat again. Nathaniel cant wait as he wasnt there when i heard it last time.

Will let you know how it goes.

xxx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 29, 2010)

Best of luck Phoebe - I'm excited too!


----------



## tabbicles (Sep 29, 2010)

Good Luck! Look forward to hearing about it!!!


----------



## Steff (Sep 29, 2010)

Good luck hun x


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Sep 29, 2010)

good luck love, it doesnt even seem like that long ago that you told us all about ur happy news and its 20 weeks already! let us know how u get on xx


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Sep 29, 2010)

Good luck! Can't believe you're halfway there already! Got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Laura22 (Sep 29, 2010)

Good luck! Got a pic? Hehe. Xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello,

Its a girl!!!! 

So excited, scan was amazing. She wouldnt stop moving, was hard to measure her head because she was low down in my pelvis. So cheecky already. She kept wriggling.

The photo isnt as good as the first, but the scan was awesome.

Hb1ac is 6.2, gone up a little, but they are very very pleased with me.

Back in 4 weeks for heart scan on baby then at 28 weeks for a growth scan.

xx


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Sep 30, 2010)

Wonderful news Phoebe!! Am so happy and excited for you, you must be thrilled to bits!

Many congratulations on the gender, healthy baby and A1c!


----------



## Steff (Sep 30, 2010)

PhoebeC said:


> Hello,
> 
> Its a girl!!!!
> 
> ...



Aww lovely nice to know the sex you can go out and buy pink now hehe, any discussion on names Phobe? Hba is still amazing hun so well done to you on all fronts xx


----------



## rachelha (Sep 30, 2010)

So glad to hear all is going well.  I can't believe you are that far along already.  That is good you are getting growth scans.  I did not get any, I think the birth may have been handled differently if I had.

Can you feel her moving now?


----------



## Laura22 (Sep 30, 2010)

You are so lucky to find out you're having a girl! My hospital won't tell anyone. Matt and I have decided to just look carefully at the scans lol. 

Congratulations on finding out the sex. Got any names?? xx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 30, 2010)

Wonderful! Can I suggest 'Rapunzel'?


----------



## cazscot (Sep 30, 2010)

Fantastic news  xxx


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone.

Its really nice to be told im doing really well, i think im doing ok. Good to hear.

I have felt her moving for about 2 weeks now, she never stops, ever.

We only had one name for a girl, loads for boys. So we think we will go with that name.
Sorry we are keeping it to ourselves. We both love it. And its unquie but not to far out, because with me being Phoebe and him Nathaniel a more common name might be a bit odd.
xxx


----------



## FairyNuff (Oct 1, 2010)

Oooh a girl  so exciting, wait till you see all the gorgeous clothes! I love Vertbaudet at the moment... 

Congrats <3


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 1, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Wonderful! Can I suggest 'Rapunzel'?



I do love it  xx


----------



## Chrissie (Oct 1, 2010)

Fantastic news!! It's great to hear your doing so well!! I can't believe your already 20wks its gone so quickly!! 
How exciting a girl!! You can now start buying pink!  I have to admit i've gone a bit mad buying lots of pink things since Alice has been born 
Enoy feeling her moving around i have to admit i miss the feelings of her wriggling around & kicking away it is a lovly sensation!!
xx


----------



## tracey w (Oct 1, 2010)

PhoebeC said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Its really nice to be told im doing really well, i think im doing ok. Good to hear.
> 
> ...



Oh great news Phoebe, cant believe its 20 weeks already!


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 2, 2010)

Its flown for everyone but me 
I wish it was Feb already so she was here, I just want to cuddle and kiss her, and she cant kick me in the bladder then haha.

Im not mad on pink, but its growing on me. We got her a little bear suit with bear ears and mittens , its the cutest thing ever. xx


----------



## Emmal31 (Oct 4, 2010)

Congratulations -baby girls clothes are so cute! I wasn't too keen on the colour pink either before Jessica but it's definately grown on me. I'm glad the scan went well x


----------



## Strawberrygirl (Oct 4, 2010)

Congratulations! For some reason I had a feeling you were going to have a girl! did you have any idea of what sex she might be before the scan?

My 20 week scan is this wednesday. Im on a bit of an emotional rollercoaster at the moment. Im dreading the scan because im so worried that they will tell me something is wrong. I just want to here that like you everything is ok. We are not going to find out the sex, at least that is what we are saying at the moment


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 4, 2010)

congratulation hopfully they are 99% wright  i am really hope for another boy because i still have all grahams clothes and graham really want a brother


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 7, 2010)

Strawberrygirl said:


> Congratulations! For some reason I had a feeling you were going to have a girl! did you have any idea of what sex she might be before the scan?
> 
> My 20 week scan is this wednesday. Im on a bit of an emotional rollercoaster at the moment. Im dreading the scan because im so worried that they will tell me something is wrong. I just want to here that like you everything is ok. We are not going to find out the sex, at least that is what we are saying at the moment



I had no idea, most people thought i was having a girl, my dad was certain everyone on our side has had girls first.

Try not to be worried, i think you and they would know by now if something was wrong.
Do you feel ok?
I know its hard feeling well, there are so many pains and odd feelings being pregnant but thats because we are growing a person.

I didnt want to know the sex, but its hard buying nice things not knowing, its all white or cream. So i changed my mind.

xxx


----------



## newbs (Oct 7, 2010)

Congratulations!  Girls are great (although I'm a little biased as I have 2 ).  Well done on your HbA1c too, really good.  Look forward to hearing her name in another 20 weeks or so!  I kept both of my girls names quiet too, just felt right.  They're not unusual (Emma and Zoe) but not 'popular' either which I like - Emma is the only Emma in her school.


----------

